# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Train the MInd --Part 2

## Tobey

TRAINING THE MIND PART 1 

Well guys I'm back with part 2. I realize that there is alot of info here, however, all of these techniques were used by professionals in the field. Alot of different studies and various concepts have been tested from such professions as Olympian athletes to military psychologists. Even in going over many of these old lectures I find areas in my life in which I need to re-apply the techniques. Anyway, it is my hope that they may benfit you in anyway that you choose to apply them in your life weather it be in your profession, bodybuilding or personal life.
Tobey

9)KEEP IN CONTACT WITH YOUR PURPOSE-- Disclipine is simple always being in contact with your purpose. If your goals are firmly set in your mind, you will never need to consider weather or not you need to train. or to fly through a workout instead of taking the proper time to do it right. This will allow you to plan your training more intelligently. The satisfaction and confidence that comes from stepping over your supposed limit is enormous but it never to those that fear to test their limits

10)AUDIO TECHNIQUES-- Each morning while shaving, brushing your teeth, ect, look into the mirror and say outloud, I CAN DO THIS, I WILL NOT QUITE! Say this with the confidence in knowing that you mean it. Yea I know that it sounds realllly stupid, but the key here is that we are trying to train our subconscious into beleive that we can and will succeed. OLYMPIAN ATHLETES have used this same technique to compete amoung the best in the world in their respective sports. Now detitcation for these people is not a problem, they simply are inlisting every angle of training that is at their disposal. Repeat this same verse to yourself through out the day espeicially when temptation is near.

11)MOST IMPORTANT- SURROUND YOURSELF WITHIN A POSITIVE ATMOSPHERE-- Here is where the right gym is crucial. Avoid negative attitudes at all cost. Believe me, there are going to be those outside of the gym that will pick and jokingly make fun of your impending goals. They even seem to delight in the failures of others. When you run across these individuals, just smile and quitely repeat to yourself that you can do this, you will not give up no matter what and that you are going TO MAKE THIS BASTARD EAT HIS WORDS. Trust me on this one, it's almost as good as sex when the day comes that you have met your goals and you cross their path again and they have to do just that.

12)KEEP YOUR DIETS DIVERIFIED-
I will be very breif here because I have already made numerous post on this topic in the diet section of our board. Keeping one's diet simple and diffrent is really not as hard as it seems. For more info on this topic click over to the diet section and read the post on keeping your diets simple and different.

13) MENTAL IMAGES-- By mental images, I mean posting pics of various bodybuilders that you admire around your home and place of work.(if allowed) This aids in visually keeping your mind focussed on your goals. Laugh if you want but psycholoists have attributed many of these techniques to explain many differnt behaviors. Examples include-- painting the enterior walls of prisons certain shades of gray and other colors to surpress thoughts of violence amoung the inmates. It is really nothing more than a sublimale meesge so to speak. Teen Violence has been contributed to what kids hear and see on T.V. Hundreds no, thousands of cases have been documented where sublimnale messages have inadvertendly entered the subconscious through suggestions. Just think about it, if you place a picture of "Arnold" next to the vending machine, would'nt it be just a little intimdating to reach for the C3 button which houses the chocolate twinkies that you love so much?

14) LEARN TO LISTEN TO YOUR BODY-- Your body cannot be used like a machine. It is a living organism that has cycles, fluct uating levels of hormones, and a complex biochemistry of enter connectting signals. It is effected by your mental state, the weather. fatigue, stress, nutrition and countless other factors. It will not always preform what you want it to do when you want it to do it. You may feel stronger on some days and weaker on others. Ok this is where I am going with all of this. If you are aware what is happening in your body, you can adapt yourself accordingly. You will be more sensitive as to how alterations in your training or in your diet can make you feel. When the mind is in tune with the body , they work toghether for greater harmony. THE MIND MUST BE TRAINED AND DEVELOPED WITH THE BODY! To be a champion, you have to have the mind of a champion and the mind is created step by step just like the physique.
Later
Tobey

----------


## ptbyjason

good post man, I had to bump it

----------


## bigtraps

:Wink:   :Wink:  THIS IS A BUEATIFULL POST. I HAVE GAINED 3LB. AND MY ARMS GAIND AN INCH SINCE I FIRST READ IT.. THANKS ALOT!!

----------


## Tobey

Allright guys,
Dam I thought this post was long gone!
Be careful, between Bigtraps and Edraven I might begin to develope an ego.Thanks for the post, theres nothing more that rocks my world than to hear someone making gains from a post that I put out. Good luck, train hard and stay focused.
Tobey

----------


## Gearnow

amazing post!

----------


## berry

nice one man

----------


## KunipshunFit

Very nice post! I'm in the process of working out my diet, trying to get the carbs under 50 for the depletion. Now to head over to the diet section, per your recommendation.

Great post!

----------


## lovetopump

where is Part 1???

----------


## Tobey

> _Originally posted by lovetopump_ 
> *where is Part 1???*


Hey Bro,
This is a fairly old post and it most likely just got pushed to the bottom somewhere. Go to the educational threads. When you are looking at all of the post, scroll down until you get to the bottom and look for the search this forum icon. Type in Training the mind- A must read for newcommers and you will be taken straight to it.
Tobey

----------


## Tobey

BUMP

----------


## Talisker

That is an excelent post 
thanks

----------


## caggedemon

DIS IS AWSOM POST BUDDY !! A GR8 ONE

----------


## Amaru Killuminati

good to see some like minded peeps. I'm taking it a step further and starting some hypnosis
 :Smilie: 
No steroid is more powerful than the mind.

----------


## nuke

bump

----------


## pcity

great post!!!!!!!

----------


## Aragorn

Bump for pt.2

Aragorn

----------


## palme

I had forgot about this thread. Good morning read  :Smilie:

----------


## cpt steele

Nice read thanks tobey. I know its an oldie but a goodie

----------

